# Government Work....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A guy stopped at a local gas station and, after filling his tank, he paid the 
bill and bought a soft drink. He stood by his car to drink his cola and 
watched a couple of men working along the roadside. One man would dig a hole 
two or three feet deep and then move on. The other man came along behind him 
and filled in the hole. While one was digging a new hole, the other was 25 
feet behind filling in the hole. The men worked right past the guy with the 
soft drink and went on down the road. 

"I can't stand this," said the man tossing the can into a trash container and 
heading down the road toward the men. "Hold it, hold it," he said to the men. 
"Can you tell me what's going on here with all this digging and refilling?" 


"Well, we work for the government and we're just doing our job," one of the 
men said. "But one of you is digging a hole and the other fills it up. You're 
not accomplishing anything. Aren't you wasting the taxpayers' money?" 

"You don't understand, mister," one of the men said, leaning on his shovel 
and wiping his brow. "Normally there's three of us: me, Elmer and Leroy. I 
dig the hole, Elmer sticks in the tree and Leroy, here, puts the dirt back. 
Now just because Elmer's sick, that don't mean that Leroy and me can't work."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Being a former (low-level) guv'mint official, it makes perfect sense to me! :lol:


----------

